

CloudEmailApp completely rips off Mailgun - jazzychad
http://cloudemailapp.com/

======
JoshGlazebrook
I'm guessing this is an exact copy because they are trying to trick mailgun
customers into trying to login with their actual credentials.

I tried "signing up" and got:

"Thank You We will contact you shortly"

I then tried signing up with the exact same information and again got the same
response. I don't think anything on this site actually works. It just seems
like a method of collecting information.

~~~
markyc
this is disgusting and potentially very harmful to everybody

there should be a place where you can check if anybody is ripping off your
site/design to steal email addresses/accounts from your users

------
twakefield
CloudEmailApp, Email service for kittens:
[http://cloudemailapp.com/](http://cloudemailapp.com/)

~~~
travelton
Mirror, if they take it down:
[http://750322650ec57ab9eca9-fe441ee6e1637528269eb3ca9702d9e7...](http://750322650ec57ab9eca9-fe441ee6e1637528269eb3ca9702d9e7.r71.cf1.rackcdn.com/EmailForCats.png)

------
_pius
I clicked the link expecting to roll my eyes over the hyperbole but no, no
that's pretty much a complete rip-off.

------
conroy
For comparison: [http://www.mailgun.com/](http://www.mailgun.com/)

------
overworkedasian
The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and Registrars.
Domain Name: CLOUDEMAILAPP.COM Registrar URL:
[http://www.godaddy.com](http://www.godaddy.com) Updated Date: 2013-06-20
10:37:36 Creation Date: 2012-08-06 09:04:01 Registrar Expiration Date:
2014-08-06 09:04:01 Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC Registrant Name: Valentine
Orehov Registrant Organization: Registrant Street: 175 Varick St. #646
Registrant City: New York Registrant State/Province: New York Registrant
Postal Code: 10013 Registrant Country: United States Admin Name: Valentine
Orehov Admin Organization: Admin Street: 175 Varick St. #646 Admin City: New
York Admin State/Province: New York Admin Postal Code: 10013 Admin Country:
United States Admin Phone: +1.6462574133 Admin Fax: Admin Email:
val@cloudemailapp.com Tech Name: Valentine Orehov Tech Organization: Tech
Street: 175 Varick St. #646 Tech City: New York Tech State/Province: New York
Tech Postal Code: 10013 Tech Country: United States Tech Phone: +1.6462574133
Tech Fax: Tech Email: val@cloudemailapp.com Name Server:
NS3.OPTIMIZINGVIDEO.COM Name Server: NS4.OPTIMIZINGVIDEO.COM

------
jc4p
175 Varick, as stated in their footer, is the SoHo West building for
WeWorkLabs, my old incubator.

That's just messed up, I'm going to send this to some of the guys still there
and see what's happening.

------
jordanthoms
There is even identical copy on the FAQ:
[http://documentation.mailgun.com/faqs.html#why-not-just-
use-...](http://documentation.mailgun.com/faqs.html#why-not-just-use-sendmail-
postfix-courier-imap) [http://documentation.cloudemailapp.com/faqs.html#why-
not-jus...](http://documentation.cloudemailapp.com/faqs.html#why-not-just-use-
sendmail-postfix-courier-imap)

------
swampthing
Pathetic... on the plus side, I'd be surprised if they can rip off all the
cool stuff Mailgun does on the backend to improve deliverability.

------
omni
My favorite part is the link to Twitter in their footer that just takes you to
Twitter's homepage.

------
infinitone
I'm not sure if I should be amazed at the sheer level of apathy these guys
portray or angered.

------
marcooda
Raised it with Mailgun's chat support so they're aware.

------
outside1234
Looks like a cut and dry copyright violation.

------
overworkedasian
wow. they work in my building in wework.

CloudEmailApp, Inc. 175 Varick St. 6th Floor New York, NY 10013

------
narfquat
even the art assets are named the same -- not to mention the html structure,
etc.

~~~
nickv
Oh, it's even better than that. If you look at the cloudemailapp source code,
the client testimonials list from the mailgun source is there, just commented
out:

Line 188:

    
    
      <!--<h2>
      Customers 
        <a href="customers/index.html" class="btn">case studies</a>
      </h2>
    
      <div class="paper customers">
        <div class="stage1">
          <img src="static/img/logos/yc.png" alt="YC" />
          <img src="static/img/logos/uservoice.png" alt="Uservoice" />
          <img src="static/img/logos/colourlovers.png" alt="Colorlovers" />
          <img src="static/img/logos/ft.png" alt="FT" />
          <img src="static/img/logos/everyblock.png" alt="everyblock" />
        </div>
      </div>-->
    

They also are using the exact same generated Optimizely JS file on line 9.

What's really shocking is this doesn't seem like just a copy of the site --
it's like a copy of the _entire product_ , which is really amazing. I have to
wonder if it even works...

~~~
molecule
they're even loading mailgun's javascript from CDN:

mailgun:

    
    
        <head>
          <script src="https://cdn.optimizely.com/js/32694127.js"></script>
          <title>Mailgun: No contracts, cancel anytime</title>
    

cloudemailapp:

    
    
        <head>
          <script src="https://cdn.optimizely.com/js/32694127.js"></script>
          <title>CloudEmailApp: No contracts, cancel anytime</title>

~~~
mxxx
if i was mailgun, i'd be updating that script file to detect the domain and
forward visitors to mailgun.net

------
mp99e99
its the us version of rocket internet/sawmer bros?

